#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  IES 2010 Previous Year Question Papers - All Papers, All Branches PDF Downloads

## Saumya

Hi FaaDoOs

Here i am sharing all the 2010 IES papers. Here is a list of all the papers you can download--

*General Ability Test
*
*Objective Papers
*
Civil Engineering Paper ICivil Engineering Paper IIMechanical Engineering Paper IMechanical Engineering Paper IIElectrical Engineering Paper IElectrical Engineering Paper IIE & T Engineering Paper IE & T Engineering Paper II

*Conventional Papers
*
Civil Engineering Paper ICivil Engineering Paper IIMechanical Engineering Paper IMechanical Engineering Paper IIElectrical Engineering Paper IElectrical Engineering Paper IIE & T Engineering Paper IE & T Engineering Paper II

All the papers are attached for direct download.

All the best to all!  :): 





  Similar Threads: IES Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Question Papers: 2000-2010 Both Conventional & Objective Papers GATE CSE Previous Year Question Papers With Solution from 2003-2010 GATE ECE Previous Year Question Papers with Solutions from 2003-2010 AIEEE B.Arch Previous Year Question Papers (2005-2010) IES 2009 Previous Year Question Papers - All Papers, All Branches Download PDF

----------


## cmsec

Thanx Saumya.....bt where can i get the solution to these questions?????????

----------


## girish.vizag

friend u wont get everything in net. do some home work, discuss with ur friends, clarify with ur teachers.

----------


## hawayib

I'm very much grateful to you dear saumya. you helped me know what type of questions are asked in IES exams. Tanx

----------


## machannn

u did a great job by providing these question paper to the user thanks alot.

----------


## kimipatel

thank you sir/ madam ... but solutions?????

----------


## magi66

Thank you so much

----------

